
Ask HN: How do you do on-site SEO (with meta elements) for your React apps - ogezi
I&#x27;ve been building React web apps for a brief while now. After seeing 2 of my pages rank on a Google search result page, I realised, somewhat belatedly that all my pages would have the same title, meta description, meta keywords, Open Graph and Twitter meta elements in the HTML header unless I had a way to change them on a case-by-case basis. What is the most straightforward way for me to handle this?
======
TechBro8615
You need react-helmet. If you’re using nextjs, you can use next-seo.

